# Worship: From Genesis to Revelation -- Douglas Comin



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 16, 2007)

_Worship: From Genesis to Revelation_ (2007) by Doug Comin (a friend of mine, and author of _Returning to the Family Altar: A Commentary and Study Guide on The Directory for Family Worship_) is available here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2007)

My copy arrived today. Looks very good, Doug!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks excellent. I will have to save up for it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2007)

If, as John Calvin said, "knowledge...of the mode in which God is duly worshipped" is the principal and chief article of Christianity, then we might expect to find the true worship of God to be a constant theme in all of Scripture. Doug Comin's book demonstrates this very well.

Doug -- It was nice to see Kent Butterfield's commendation of your book. Can you tell me more about the book (including a Bible) on the front cover? Just curious. Thanks for your excellent and valuable labors.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 3, 2007)

Got my copy today! Thanks Doug!


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 3, 2007)

My brother got his copy today. As he opened the box in front of me, he said " I was gonna get one for you but I didn't ".

What a tease! Thanks alot Chris


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Sep 28, 2007)

Just got my copy today and I am really looking forward to studying it.


----------

